

Wikileaks claims Aaron Swartz was a source - abdophoto
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/19/3893268/wikileaks-tweets-aaron-swartz-was-ally-and-possibly-source

======
pitiburi
It's so sad to see that this post has been flagged many times. I mean, it's
unfair and against the guidelines because this is not the use that flagging
was intended for (silencing what you don't want to be known/discussed, like
anything having to do with Assange or Wikileaks). But over all, the flagging
of this kind of post is just sad.

